# hatchling morph help



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

well like every other person on here i want some help with my 3 day old leo hatcling morphs
so here they are:


















and both together








sorry about pic quality
so hybino or albino
thanks all:2thumb:

Joe


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

I'd say Albinos, but it's hard to tell until they are a few months old.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

My guess is on albino but with the amount of orange colouration the could well be Hybinos. As said wait untill a few weeks older and you'll be able to tell.
Do you not know the parents?


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

yer the parents are mine
male - albino
female - hybino
so could go both ways!


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Well aslong as the Hybino was a superhypo albino and not just a hypo albino then they will 100% be Hybinos!


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

sam12345 said:


> Well aslong as the Hybino was a superhypo albino and not just a hypo albino then they will 100% be Hybinos!


No, thats wrong, as you can get Normals from a SuperHypo to Normal pairing, which is essentially the same thing as Hybino to Albino.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Super hypo to normal would result in 100% Hypos.
Therefore as said if your albino carries 2 copies of the hypo gene (super hypo) then all the offspring will be one copy Hybinos!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

sam12345 said:


> Super hypo to normal would result in 100% Hypos.
> Therefore as said if your albino carries 2 copies of the hypo gene (super hypo) then all the offspring will be one copy Hybinos!


Sorry but i've seen normals come from a super hypo X normal breeding.

Hypo-(dominant).

Super hypo-(dominant + line bred).Same as hypo just line bred to get shot of remaining body spots.

Baldy,Tangerine,Carrotail more line bred trait but the hypo part is dominant.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

sam12345 said:


> Super hypo to normal would result in 100% Hypos.
> Therefore as said if your albino carries 2 copies of the hypo gene (super hypo) then all the offspring will be one copy Hybinos!


As Gazz said, Super Hypo x Normal can give Normals, Hypos and SuperHypos.


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

well this is the mum:









and the dad:








so hybino big possibility?

p.s seems like no-body's sure-
what a shame so many people have different opinions


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

joe190 said:


> well this is the mum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally this is what i think is going on with hypo gene.HYPO that's spot retanded within the darker bands is dominant.SUPER,BALDY,TANGERINE,CARROTAIL are line breed with in the hypo so these vary breeding to breeding.But at blue print there all hypo's are dominant.And it works like this IMO.

Normal X Hypo-(single factor) = 1/2 Normal, 1/2 Hypo-(single factor) offspring.

Normal X Hypo-(double factor) = all Hypo-(single factor) offspring.

Hypo-(single factor) X Hypo-(single factor) = 1/4 Normal, 1/2 Hypo-(single factor), 1/4 Hypo-(double factor) offspring.

Hypo-(single factor) X Hypo-(double factor) = 1/2 Hypo-(single factor), 1/2 Hypo-(double factor) offspring.

Hypo-(double factor) X Hypo-(double factor) = all Hypo-(double factor) offspring.

So in this link this the super hypo tangerine carrottail X hypo tangerine carrottail.With the SUPER part the TANGERINE part and the CARROTTAIL part all being line bred traits with in the hypo morph.resulted in a normal offspring so they are Hypo(SF) X Hypo(SF) = 1/4 normal,1/2 hypo(SF),1/4 hypo(DF).SHTCT? - GeckoForums.net

And this one parent are SHTCTB and all the offspring are hypo of type.So that's hypo(DF) X hypo(DF) = hypo(DF).Some Qns about my SHCTB Hatchlings :X - GeckoForums.net

This is why IMO hypo seem to give sometime confusing results. 

Your male is albino and you female is albino hypo-AKA-hybino wheather she's (SF) or (DF) you won't know till the baby grow abit.


----------

